# Friday Night Boules Tournament at Peterborough



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

*It's Fun & It's Free - It's the "Friday night Boules Tournament" at Peterborough*

To be run alongside Greenie's children's entertainment somewhere in the MHF encloser sometime early on Friday evening before it gets dark. Open to anyone aged 10 or over.

*No prizes but I'm offering the first 12 competitors to sign up a FREE glass of wine (can't guarantee it will be of vintage quality)!*

Orange/Apple Juice will be offered as a replacement for non alcohol drinkers or under 18's.

*How to Enter & Rules:*

:arrow: Post your entry on this Forum along with your drink selection (Red/White/Orange/Apple).

:arrow: Bring your own glass (I only have 4 wine glasses)!

:arrow: Metal boules only please - bring your own if you have them to share with others.

:arrow: Bring extra refreshments as once the drinks have gone we will need to open yours!

:arrow: This will be an individual scoring tournament, first one in each group to score 13 will win and go through to the next round.

:arrow: We must all stay and watch the GRAND FINAL (unless rain abandones play).

:arrow: The organisers can enter - anyone want to volunteer as a helper and help me (a NEWBIE) out?

*Don't be shy - Enter Now*

Julie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Red please 

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Great idea, red please. 

It will also be nice to give Gaspode Ken a chance to get his own back after I trashed him at boules last Easter :lol: :lol: Get practicing Ken :lol: :lol: Mind you with his memory he has probably forgotten :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

First 12 adult entries to qualify for a free glass of wine are:-
1. Fiach (irishrver)
2. Olive (irishrver) 
3. Dave (DABurleigh)


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

First 12 adult entries to qualify for a free glass of wine are:- 
1. Fiach (irishrver) 
2. Olive (irishrver) 
3. Dave (DABurleigh)
4. Stew (artona)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Hey don't forget me Julie :lol: 

stew


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Stew

Sorry I made a mistake and went back and edited your name. Ken hasn't entered yet - he needs to be fast it he wants a free glass of wine :lol: :lol: he he

Julie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> Mind you with his memory he has probably forgotten :lol: :lol:


What boules tournament :?: :?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

:lol: :lol: told ya. When you taught me how to play Ken :lol: :lol:

Shall we mods put a trophy up for this   We could call it The Mod's load of Boules Cup :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew

ps _Sorry I made a mistake and went back and edited your name. Ken hasn't entered yet_

we posted at the same time Julie :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'd love to have a game and thrash that Artona, he needs taking down a peg, but it's more than a possibility that we'll still be busy getting the vans in on Friday evening. We'll bring along our case of boules anyway so you can borrow those Julie.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Hi 

We're hoping to be there - all booked up - but will be pretty late arriving, if the game is still afoot we'll join in (3) 2 who are 21 (sort of) and one 14 year old.

David


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Peterboroough Show*

Count us in for the boules, haven't been on net since sunday as have had a fault on the line and virgin.net gave me all sorts of reasons why I couldn't connect including ("you're not using our wireless router") Looking at a change. but thats another thread.
First have to check our name is on the MFH list, haved booked Thurs-Monday.
Wendy


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

drandall said:


> We're hoping to be there - all booked up - but will be pretty late arriving, if the game is still afoot we'll join in (3) 2 who are 21 (sort of) and one 14 year old.David


David 
With you all being so young does that mean that I'm going to have to ask you 2 for id before you can have a glass of wine - if there's any left by the time that you arrive?? :lol: :lol:

Julie


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Mine's a glass of white...

I'll do my best, in between the kids games.:lol: 

Lys520


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

First 12 adult entries to qualify for a free glass of wine are:- 
1. Fiach (irishrver) 
2. Olive (irishrver) 
3. Dave (DABurleigh) 
4. Stew (artona) 
5. Wendy (ambegayo) 
6. Lisa (lys520)

Half way there now


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Loddy and Estelle wants to join in, got my own round things and red please


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

OK Andrew and myself will join in - might have to buy some now! will they sell them at Peterborough?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Greenasthegrass

I would have thought they'll sell them at the show. 

They sell everything you could possibly need and lots of things you didn't know you needed :roll: :roll:

Glad you are joining in, look forward to meeting you.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Boules championship*

Hi

Put us down, red please

Wendy and Brian


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

First 12 adult entries to qualify for a free glass of wine are:- 
1. Fiach (irishrver) 
2. Olive (irishrver) 
3. Dave (DABurleigh) 
4. Stew (artona) 
5. Wendy (ambegayo) 
6. Lisa (lys520) 
7. Loddy
8. Loddy's Partner with no name
9. Greenie (greenasthegrass)
10. Andrew (greenasthegrass)
11. Brian (ambegayo)

* 8O 8O Only one FREE glass of wine left now!!! *

Greenie - I hope you are fit? - you'll be running between the kids games and boules tournament all evening :lol: :lol: :lol:

Julie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Julie

I hope you get a taker for that last glass of wine before the show, otherwise you'll be killed in the crush on the night when they all realise what they missed :lol: :lol:


----------



## irishrver (Dec 5, 2005)

yippee glasses are washed and in the rv still looking for the boules :lol:


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

clianthus said:


> I hope you get a taker for that last glass of wine before the show, otherwise you'll be killed in the crush on the night when they all realise what they missed :lol: :lol:


I'm sure someone will sign up for that last glass of wine before the night!! The red wine seems to be more popular than white.

Julie :lol: :lol:


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

irishrver said:


> yippee glasses are washed and in the rv still looking for the boules :lol:


I found my boules yesterday and have put them in the van. I'm ready and eager to go, but still got the wine to buy.

I won't buy the wine until after the Camber Sands weekend as it might all get drunk by us if we decide to have a practise game before Peterborough  

Julie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Can I watch from the other side of the rope


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Autoquest

I'm sure if you introduce yourself and bring some boules you'll be allowed our side of the rope :wink: :wink:


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Autoquest said:


> Can I watch from the other side of the rope


Why do you have to be the other side of the rope when you could be the 12th lucky player?? :? :?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

A small admin error has me parked with the Hoi Polloi


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Julie

Autoquest accidentally booked for General Camping and not with us. 

If we have room on our pitch to fit in an extra one and the Warners gestapo (sorry marshalls) will let them move over to club camping we will fit them in with us. 

Unfortuneately until we get there we can't promise.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Autoquest

I've just been reading your profile. Surely you can pole vault the rope/fence for a game of boules if you have to stay with the general campers. You only need a backpack for your wine glass, boules (if you have them) and further refreshments.

As you are a MHF member you will be welcome at the boules tournament.

Julie


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

We have two sets of boules so will bring them, Ken if you want to play we will be on duty Friday I,m sure we could manage and you could show that Artona how to play boules!!!!

Lesley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

I have a better idea Lesley. 

I will ask Shona to help with the vans and I will take both you and Ken on. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

ladyrunner said:


> * 8O 8O Only one FREE glass of wine left now!!! *


At this rate it looks like I'll be drinking the 12th free glass of wine myself :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brimal (May 22, 2005)

You can put me and Mals down please, prob missed out on the vino but not to worry.
Have got 2 spare sets of old boules here will bring em along for those without. 

Brian


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Brimal

Well done, I think you may have scraped in for the wine :lol: :lol: 

I think ladyrunner is at Camber Sands this week, but I'm sure she'll let you know when she gets back.

Thanks for bringing extra boules, I'm sure there are a few who would like to borrow them.

Look forward to seeing you at Peterborough


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

Is nobody else up for joining ladyrunner at boules?

You don't have to be able to play!! We can't :lol: :lol: We don't even know the rules!!

Hopefully we can all learn, then beat the French at their own game when we invade France for the summer :lol: :lol:


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We are due to be meeting friends Friday night but if the plans change we will certainly have a go.

Jan


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jan

That's a shame, well join us if you can.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

put me down.....some one's got to lose!!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi John

I think there may be a lot of competition for last place :lol: :lol: 

As ladyrunner is going to provide wine for the first 12 taking part, perhaps someone would like to donate a booby prize :roll: :roll:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*peterboro boules*

If I can find my set I will bring em along.

We have never used them.

At this rate we will run out of "spare ground" to play on.

How many can be in a team?

Angie


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I've returned from my travels to Camber Sands. Can you believe that we spent the whole afternoon on the beach yesterday (check out my photos in meets gallery). Thanks for all your replies on this post whilst I've been away and to Clianthus for overlooking the posts  .

First 12 adult entries to qualify for a free glass of wine are:- 
1. Fiach (irishrver) 
2. Olive (irishrver) 
3. Dave (DABurleigh) 
4. Stew (artona) 
5. Wendy (ambegayo) 
6. Lisa (lys520) 
7. Loddy 
8. Loddy's Partner with no name 
9. Greenie (greenasthegrass) 
10. Andrew (greenasthegrass) 
11. Brian (ambegayo) 
12. Brian (Brimal)

Other competitors Mal (Brimal), Spacerunner, Angie (An99uk), and ohh ... myself (Ladyrunner) :lol: :lol: 

I haven't got a clue about how much space we are likely to have for our tournament, but I am guessing that it will probably be held between the motorhomes? It's my first rally so not sure what to expect.

Julie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Angie



> How many can be in a team?


Come on Angie as if we are likely to know, we aren't French :lol: :lol:, and they aren't going to tell us a secret like that, we might beat them!!

I reckon it's the same as Crown Green Bowls, the nearest to the little ball wins. It's just that the French can't be bothered to keep the green mowed, so just play on a bit of dirt :lol: :lol:

I'm sure ladyrunner can invent some team rules :roll: :roll:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_put me down.....some one's got to lose!!_

Are we running a book? If so with comments like that I will have my money on Spacerunner :lol:

stew


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

artona said:


> Shall we mods put a trophy up for this   We could call it The Mod's load of Boules Cup :lol: :lol: :lol:


Stew - have you got the winners trophy sorted out yet??



clianthus said:


> As ladyrunner is going to provide wine for the first 12 taking part, perhaps someone would like to donate a booby prize


Is anyone going to donate a booby prize for our tournament??? It should be called the MHF Fanny Trophy 
_"(To fanny ("mettre fanny" in French) To beat one's opponents 13 to 0. The figure of a bare-bottomed lass named Fanny is ubiquitous in Provence wherever pétanque is played. It is traditional that when a player loses 13 to 0 it is said that "il est fanny" (he's fanny) or "il a fait fanny" (he made fanny), and that he has to kiss the bottom of a girl called Fanny"__._ :lol: :lol:

*The Rules*

At the stage I haven't designed the rules. And not sure yet if it is going to be singles or doubles. But the rules will be printed up and handed out on the night before the tournament commences.

Are we all starting to get competitive already 8O 8O ? I'd better brush the dust off mine and take them out to the garden for some practise!

Julie


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm just in the process of writing the rules for the boules tournament.

I need to know if we have any volunteers for prizes for the 1st team of pairs. And if anyone fancies making a MHF's Fanny Trophy before tomorrow night for the team with the lowest score during the competition.

Thanks
Julie


----------

